# Curious Deer



## jrista (Apr 27, 2015)

*Spring Doe*


I finally had some time to get out and do some more nature photography, after being cooped up inside from plenty of snow and pretty cold weather this winter. Had a phenomenal day this past Friday, where I sat out in a field full of deer, and had each one come within about 20-30 feet for a curious look at the strange long-snouted creature sitting there making clicking noises. 


One deer in particular gave me some of the most exquisite shots I've ever had of deer. Hope you enjoy!


(All photos copyright © 2015 Jon Rista - All Rights Reserved)


----------



## meywd (Apr 27, 2015)

Amazing shots Jon, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice work


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2015)

Very nice! I particularly like the expression and pose of the 3rd shot, I wonder it it might look better as a portrait-oriented crop?


----------



## candyman (Apr 27, 2015)

Great photos!
Yes, number 3 has an interesting expression. Could be a candidate for the thread: "Talkin'to me?"


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 27, 2015)

I have it pretty luck with deer. The firing range here is silly with deer.... some days I have counted over 100 of them... and they are very used to people....

The last image was shot with a wide angle lens


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2015)

Very nice series, Don. I especially like the 5th image.  Well done.


----------



## RyanRock (Jun 23, 2015)

Very interesting series!


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 23, 2015)

Remarkable background extinction. What lens did you use or did you add blur with software?


----------



## jrista (Jun 24, 2015)

I forgot about this thread. Thanks for the comments, everyone!

Maiaibing, this is hand-held with the 5D III and 600mm f/4 L II. Nothing done to the images except a bit of NR and sharpening. The backgrounds are as they came out of the camera.


----------

